# Is it ok for beardies to eat wax moths ?



## Jimbo26 (Jul 23, 2007)

As the title says, my 2 wont eat wax worms, they tried them and spat them out instantly. Most have now turned into wax moths so I thought I would add a couple just for something for them to hunt, I understand that they would do nothing nutritionally but is it ok for them on top of gut-loaded and supplemented crix ? I have to say that they loved hunting for them and seemed to like the taste.


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

unussual that they didn't like the worms ,most reptiles love them!!! The moths are fine to feed and they still have some nutritional value, but still pretty fatty so not to much!!!


----------



## taylor_ace (Dec 31, 2007)

same with mine hates wax worms but loves the mothys... picky lil buga lol


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

My male doesn't like waxworms and I don't see why feeding waxworm moths would be wrong.

Curty.


----------



## Jimbo26 (Jul 23, 2007)

So the moth's are still fatty ? I didnt think they would be !! 1 of mine ate 4 cos they flew out of the tub and were flying around the viv, no more for him. I was surprised too that they didnt like the worms cos I'd read that all lizards go mad for them, I gave 1 to each beardie which they did go mad for .... until it was in their mouth, then they both instantly spat them out and ran away in disgust !!


----------

